# Time flies



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow. Life happens and time flies.

While updating the blog with some great pictures, I noticed it has been OVER A YEAR since I posted. Holy cow!!!!

"Keep them blogs updated" is on the 2014 self-improvement list!

http://ourbigskyadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Winter is a good time to update it. I'll be trying to keep mine updated every month this year.


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah very critical to do constant updates. Also add your G+ code to your pages as Google will add more and more importance to it over the next year.

Check out: https://developers.google.com/+/web/+1button/ or some of the plugins for the same.


----------

